# Latest UK GT-R Sales figures



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Taken from here:United Kingdom *-* Key Facts and Figures *-* Corporate Information *-* United Kingdom*-*Nissan Newsroom

Jan 3
Feb 12
Mar 115
Apr 29
May 38
Jun 36
Jul 10

Total 243 this year, against 449 for the whole of 2010 & 1051 for 2009
By my calculations only 1,743 UK cars. 

Dave.:wavey:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

is this orders or numbers of cars that have been handed to the customers?

wow only 10 last month. is it because of lack of availability or because of the 2k price rise? 

I would have thought after top gear it would be much more this month. But again this could be because this is the number of cars handed to customers and most people are waiting for Septembers new registration plates. opcorn:


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible said:


> is this orders or numbers of cars that have been handed to the customers?
> 
> wow only 10 last month. is it because of lack of availability or because of the 2k price rise?
> 
> I would have thought after top gear it would be much more this month. But again this could be because this is the number of cars handed to customers and most people are waiting for Septembers new registration plates. opcorn:


These figures are actual registrations for the month/ year.
September will see a similar number to March less about 30%


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

How Many Left?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey, LEO fancy joining the common GT-R crowd? (cf. TT-RS owners...  )

Interestingly only 1 GT-R SPEC-V S-A registered.

So that's Mr Middlehurst's baby then?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Aerodramatics said:


> Interestingly only 1 GT-R SPEC-V S-A registered.
> 
> So that's Mr Middlehurst's baby then?


Not quite but here is a link to the owner, F2WOW

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141180-how-many-r35s-suffolk-3.html#post1338863


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

And apparently the balance of new sales are to existing/recent R35 owners

Always loved Spec V paintwork


----------



## The Madwelshman (Aug 24, 2009)

Be intresting to see the Dealer Numbers to see what dealer is doing well with GTR


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

How does the "how many left" info work (and reconcile to Nissan's sale numbers)? Does it show for each year the number registered in UK at end of each yr (or at some point in 2011: using 2011 there are 1474 GTR R35 [various types ie 982+424+33+1] registered and on the road). If the 1474 figure is right are the reconciling items between it and the 1743 per Nissan [diff is c270] due to timing diff (max this will be c240) and cars that have been written off). If one assumes the timing diff is say 140 cars this would mean 130 cars have been written off/or taken off road for some other reason [?] [this sounds too many surely] but as a minimum, assuming a 240 car timing diff, this would indicate that 30 cars have been written off/or taken off road for some other reason. On the other hand have I got completely the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

jcg said:


> How does the "how many left" info work (and reconcile to Nissan's sale numbers)? Does it show for each year the number registered in UK at end of each yr (or at some point in 2011: using 2011 there are 1474 GTR R35 [various types ie 982+424+33+1] registered and on the road). If the 1474 figure is right are the reconciling items between it and the 1743 per Nissan [diff is c270] due to timing diff (max this will be c240) and cars that have been written off). If one assumes the timing diff is say 140 cars this would mean 130 cars have been written off/or taken off road for some other reason [?] [this sounds too many surely] but as a minimum, assuming a 240 car timing diff, this would indicate that 30 cars have been written off/or taken off road for some other reason. On the other hand have I got completely the wrong end of the stick?


The figures report an accumulative number of registrations since the start and then shows the number that have been 'sorned'. You can sorn a vehicle if it is off the road and not being used or taxed (probably not insured either) or those that have been written off or exported.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Now updated:thumbsup:
Taken from here:United Kingdom  -  Key Facts and Figures  -  Corporate Information  -  United Kingdom - Nissan Newsroom

GT-R
JAN	3
FEB 12
MAR 115	
APR 29
MAY	38
JUN	36
JUL	10
AUG	13
SEP	52
OCT	29
YEAR TO DATE 337 More than a 370Z Roadster

Dave


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

0.4% of all Nissans sold here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

December = 1 so far...ME>>>>>


----------



## Windrush (Feb 21, 2011)

I wonder which colour is the most popular this year?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Windrush said:


> I wonder which colour is the most popular this year?


Gonna say blue...most 2011's seem to be


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

I would think blue covers 50% of the my11's! From the 11 on sale on autotrader only 3 aren't blue.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Windrush said:


> I wonder which colour is the most popular this year?


As said, it's going to be blue by a long way.
It's "the" MY11 colour, so people didn't confuse your car with one of those old grey/black/white ones.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

CT17 said:


> As said, it's going to be blue by a long way.
> It's "the" MY11 colour, so people didn't confuse your car with one of those old grey/black/white ones.


Or Orange...


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

2012 UK GT-R Sales figures now released by Nissan:
Jan 12
Feb 3

Details taken from here: United Kingdom  -  Key Facts and Figures  -  Corporate Information  -  United Kingdom - Nissan Newsroom

Be interesting to see how March turned out?

Dave.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

That means that there have been 1868 GTR sales since it first came into the UK in 2009. I believe that 19 have been 'written off' and a further 28 exported. That leaves 1821 plus the grey imports prior to March 2009 which amounted to 76 equals 1897 on the UK roads today. 

Nissan's plans for 2012 are circa 200 only.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

So basically they sold a lot more at the cheaper 09/10 prices and they are now becoming more exclusive?

Which presumably current 11/12 owners will hope to effect used prices as the car costs 10-15k more to buy than the pre-11.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm in those February numbers


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

CT17 said:


> So basically they sold a lot more at the cheaper 09/10 prices and they are now becoming more exclusive?
> 
> Which presumably current 11/12 owners will hope to effect used prices as the car costs 10-15k more to buy than the pre-11.


Doesn't work like that though. The fact is that Nissan have sold the cars in a range from £53k-£73k new, but the market decides what price the used ones are worth and that'll be driven by the big numbers of early cars trading at £35-£40k currently, not the few new ones selling at £73k.

The newer model cars will always command a premium, but over time the values will close up, but it's the '12s that'll be dropping, not the '09s rising. In 10 years I'd be surprised if a '12 was worth much than £5k over an identical mileage '09.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

12 were sold last month from 22 HPCs.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

paul__k said:


> 12 were sold last month from 22 HPCs.


The life of an HPC GTR salesman must be pretty quiet  Most dealers must not sell a car at all each month.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Guy said:


> The life of an HPC GTR salesman must be pretty quiet  Most dealers must not sell a car at all each month.


I was thinking that, I guess the jukes, notes and micras keep them busy in-between.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

March UK GT-R Sales figures now added:

Jan 12
Feb 3
Mar 93

YTD 108

Dave


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

People like to wait for the new reg!


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

does it give a breakdown by dealer ?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

No, Just UK sales.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kk cheers


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

s2gtr said:


> March UK GT-R Sales figures now added:
> 
> Jan 12
> Feb 3
> ...


April was 27 and May due soon...

YTD: 135


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Wheels said:


> December = 1 so far...ME>>>>>


Sept = 1 so far too! Mine!:chuckle:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Latest sales updated:United Kingdom*-*Key Facts and Figures*-*Corporate Information*-*United Kingdom*-*Nissan Newsroom

Jan 12
Feb 3
Mar 93
Apr 27
May 32
Jun 20

Roughly one a day Virtually same as last year (353) despite the price hike!

Dave:wavey:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adding a couple of grand, but giving a reversing camera too doesn't seem to have hurt sales much.

Not as much as the big increase from MY10 to MY11 anyway.


----------

